#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > سوال: مشکل آنتی ویروس شید با ویندوز 7

## sohrab-az

من چند سال است  از آنتی ویروس ایرانی شید که اکانت سالانه داره استفاده میکنم حالا با نصب ویندوز 7-مورچه- هنگام آپدیت شدن آنتی ویروس هشدار میده این ویندوز دستکاری شده واحتمال مشکلات بعدی وجود داره 

درخاست توضیح دوستان دراین مورد 
وآنتی ویروس محبوبتر  این است که آپدیت بدون خرید حق اشتراک سالانه داشته باشه

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

کلا از ویندوزهای دستکاری شده  مثل مورچه mrt  یا نوین استفاده نکنید . مشکلات زیادی دارند .

----------


## sohrab-az

> کلا از ویندوزهای دستکاری شده  مثل مورچه mrt  یا نوین استفاده نکنید . مشکلات زیادی دارند .


من از کجا میتونم ویندوز7دانلود کنم که کامل باشه از سایت soft98ویندوز ایکس پی دانلودکردم نوشته بود تا 2014 آپدیت شده .ولی حتی یک نرم افزار هم نداشت خودش هم2002بود

----------


## sohrab-az

مر30-پایان

----------


## AMD

> من از کجا میتونم ویندوز7دانلود کنم که کامل باشه از سایت soft98ویندوز ایکس پی دانلودکردم نوشته بود تا 2014 آپدیت شده .ولی حتی یک نرم افزار هم نداشت خودش هم2002بود


دوست من ویندوز   دستکاری شده  فقط موقع نصب نرم افزارهای اضافی رو نصب میکنند .  نرم افزارهای مورد نیاز را دستی نصب کنید .  ویندوز  پک گردو و کینگ پرند  خوب هستند .

----------

